# Towable A-Frame Blind



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

After hunting mostly out of two Avian X A frame blinds and seeing there advantages.. I decided I’m gonna modify an old boat trailer I have and construct a permanent a frame blind on it I can tow out too to the goose pond/ fields throughout the season next year. Any one else ever think of doing those or experienced making one? I cannot find any tips online or any pictures really of blinds on wheels for waterfowl hunting. Look for updates I will probably start on this project in a few weeks after season is over. Any tips would be appreciated, pictures will be posted.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

The blinds made for boats are basically the same shape, maybe look into one of those, then build a frame out of PVC onto the trailer to mount the blind to. Add a floor.


----------

